# Chukar Numbers



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Has anyone been out to scout Chukars? With the rain hopefully we will have a good year.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Not seeing or hearing as many as the last two years. Rain might have them spread out, but I did not see as many pairs this spring. I expected to see more, the cotton tails bumped again this spring after a sharp decline in the same areas. This is in a few parts of Northern Utah, so I don't know about else where. 

Still decent, but not looking quite as good as it has been.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing with the chukars, seems they should have done really good this year with all the moisture. There are a lot more cottontails in the central region this year too.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I think the extra water has them spread out.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

JuddCT said:


> I think the extra water has them spread out.


Agreed. Might need new boots this year.


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Seeing many large broods the last few weeks. In our area, it looks to have been a very successful hatch and survival rate. Lots of chicks! Should be an excellent season!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

The only places I've ever found chukars (only hunted then a dozen times or so) weren't anywhere close to water. It was like they lived off of whatever moisture they got with the cheat grass shoots and grasshoppers.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

hawglips said:


> The only places I've ever found chukars (only hunted then a dozen times or so) weren't anywhere close to water. It was like they lived off of whatever moisture they got with the cheat grass shoots and grasshoppers.


Many of the chukars I have hunted don't subsist off of conventional water. Its pot holes, and seeps, and yeah any shady place with cheat grass shoots. One of these seeps that we found 20 years ago, is in a large talus field(VW size rocks). The chukars go into the maze of rocks, beyond where you can see to get to it. We had watched them go there before, and we had bumped them in the area. but it was not until a pup I had followed a downed bird in, and came out wet, they we put the pieces together.


----------

